# Hgh for female and injuries



## Summer (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi guys, so if you saw my other post you would know I'm doing cycle on sarms, anyway I do have a question about HGH, I have been recommended by a few people to take it as I have a lot of previous injuries from sport, my main problems are shoulder (numerous surgeries for snapped tendons/dislocations etc) and a previously snapped femur which now 4 years later I still can't build any muscle around my quad and I get a bit of pain of it. My main problem with the injuries is pain and limited movement. What I'm wondering is will HGH be beneficial for helping build muscle and repairing in those areas, and how beneficial can I expect it to be and for how long of a cycle would I need to do, as I'm seeing everywhere anything less than 6 months isn't going to do much, but I thought maybe if it was a direct injection to that area a shorter cycle still might be beneficial for helping with the injuries? and also at what dose? Because let's be honest ain't no way I can afford to run that shit for 6 months lol 
thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## stonetag (Jun 8, 2017)

Having high expectations for HGH is a recipe for a big let down. I'm not saying that it wouldn't be somewhat beneficial, but what benefits you may see are going to take some real time. If you cant afford 6 months, you cant afford less either. Someone else might chime in as far as direct injection vs "regular" injection, imho, can't see it making a big diff.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2017)

You aren't going to get much help from GH sadly.


----------



## PFM (Jun 8, 2017)

The window for HGH benefits closed long ago. I suggest a nerve test.


----------



## Summer (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks for your help guys, yeah looks like il give it a miss, seems to be around $600 for 100iu for legit stuff here in Australia so would be wanting good results for that. Anyway thanks again!


----------



## Jin (Jul 9, 2017)

Jambax said:


> I'm getting my hgh from having unprotected butt sex and I'm not paying anything close to that amount, what brand do we talk about?



Picture of those abs with today's newspaper or you get the boot.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 9, 2017)

Jambax said:


> I'm getting my hgh from sharing needles with junkies and I'm not paying anything close to that amount, what brand do we talk about?



That's because you work for them.


----------

